
“People think game development means you get to play games all day” - kevlar1818
https://twitter.com/mjmcmaster/status/763596145452912640/photo/1
======
morningseagulls
People think doing mathematics means you solve equations all day, but they're
wrong - sometimes it's about finding that you've drawn the arrow the wrong way
in a diagram...

At 4am, in bed, breaking out in cold sweat.

